# Your Favorite YouTube resources for Tutorials and tips?



## fustrun (Feb 2, 2019)

Hey guys!

When i have some free time i always like to see how other people mix, orchestrate and program tracks and i thought it might be good to share our favorite ones here, for example up until two weeks ago i did not know that composer Jason Graves had a YouTube channel and it contains a lot of useful information with only 1.5K subscribers .. you can find it here - https://www.youtube.com/user/jgmusic408

Are there any other hidden gems such as these? What are your favorite ones?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Feb 2, 2019)

Oh, this seems great! Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 2, 2019)

Jason's videos are wonderful, the amount of detail he goes into is very insightful and inspiring. 

Here's a few others I enjoy watching:

Rick Beato: https://www.youtube.com/user/pegzch
Alex Moukala: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_CyR8Aqfl45kzFIDeMr-CQ
Ashton Gleckman: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9Z0p8W-IvB_2K_cAQdf7bg
Mike Patti (Cinesamples): https://www.youtube.com/user/c0mp0ser
Junkie XL: https://www.youtube.com/user/junkiexlofficial
Projectsam: https://www.youtube.com/user/CinematicSampling


----------



## fustrun (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for this list!


----------



## Garry (Feb 5, 2019)

Similar question asked here recently, with additional links.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Feb 6, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Jason's videos are wonderful, the amount of detail he goes into is very insightful and inspiring.
> 
> Here's a few others I enjoy watching:
> 
> ...



I think you forgot a rather great one..!  
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzM2CcAZ3kqT-y01ybxF0nw


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 6, 2019)

ashtongleckman said:


> I think you forgot a rather great one..!
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzM2CcAZ3kqT-y01ybxF0nw


Aw youuu


----------

